# High Jinks competes in his first competition!



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I entered Jinks in his first disc dog competition, and he did awesome! He was fast, focused, and had great catches as long as I gave him good throws (which definitely didn't always happen). On Saturday he came in 3rd out of 10 earning a trophy even! On Sunday he came in 6th out of 17. We had a blast and I learned a lot in our first time out! Pretty awesome for any dog- let along my 9 month old puppy! 

Saturday:





Sunday:


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

That's cool, 3rd and 6th first time out, good job. I wonder if they have this in our area.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Great job, he looked like he was having a blast!


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Awesome! Where did you get his harness?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

Jinks and Willy did great! I was super impressed when Jinks ran into the crowd, grabbed his frisbee and ran right back to Willy. There were several beginner dogs who got a little distracted by the crowd (or birds that were divebombing everyone) but not Jinks. 
It was the first time I have ever attended a dog sport competition and I had a blast watching all the amazing dogs and handlers. Very fun!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh yes- and Thank You, Thank You, Thank You to Candie for the great company and for taking video for me!


----------



## Beckch (May 23, 2013)

That is awesome! I am trying to teach my 6 month old to catch a disc but I don't think I'm a very good teacher as I tend to throw it "curvy" and it ends up rolling on the ground...  I think I need to learn more skills than he does at this point! Very impressive video! Obviously, you have put a lot of hard work into your pup - beautiful pup by the way!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Thats pretty cool Willy!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks everyone! 

Beckch: start buy throwing rollers to get your dog interested in chasing (prey) and learning to bite. Also have them tug with the disc to further ingrain the bite. You need them to want to attack the disc and bite hard. When they are soft-mouthed (like Jinks) you're more likely for the disc to bounce out of their mouth. Also- buy real disc dog discs; they fly a billion times better than cheapy frisbees.


----------



## Beckch (May 23, 2013)

Thank you, Wildo! I am looking at "roller Frisbees" on Ebay now... there are some labeled for golf and some for dogs but it seems that they are the same - I am assuming the beginner would be what I need? (Obviously hee hee) I'm going to order some of these and see how "we" do with throwing and catching. If I can throw these and keep them in the air long enough for him to jump and grab, I think we will be well on our way! I may come back to this post if we still don't have success after a few weeks, lol!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Look at Hero USA on Amazon. Get Hero Xtra 235's if you want a nice cheap plastic dog disc. They are nice. If you want to spend a bit more and get something more long lasting- then get Hero Super Aero discs for a soft mouthed dog, or Hero Super Hero for an mouthy dog. The Super Hero is also easier to throw than the Super Aero.

Don't use disc golf discs.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

congrats Wildo . Jinks is looking pretty good !


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Way to go! Congrats on the trophy! 

I tried playing frisbee with my dog this weekend, I CANNOT throw, and one time it unfortunately landed near a pile of horse poo (I live on a farm) well I don't need to tell you how that one ended, with me running at her waving my arms. lol


----------



## Beckch (May 23, 2013)

oops - copy that! Looking for Hero disks now... thanks and have a very Happy 4th!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

That is so awesome Willy. Jinks looks great, I can't believe how big he looks now!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I just bought the rights to this most awesome photo of Jinks from the competition! I'm having it blown up and printed on canvas.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

That is an amazing photo right there!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Love that shot!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

You guys make a great team! Congrats!


----------

